# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Kallari the Melanistic Russian Rat Snake (Progression Thread)

## MissterDog

She's on her way and arriving tomorrow morning!  :Very Happy:  So excited! Here's a photo of the new baby girl that Zerkle Reptiles sent me  :Smile:

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (08-08-2018),*Bogertophis* (08-08-2018),C.Marie (08-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-08-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-09-2018),_Godzilla78_ (09-16-2018),_Jus1More_ (08-10-2018),_Kira_ (08-22-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-17-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-10-2018),_redshepherd_ (08-08-2018),_Starscream_ (08-08-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-08-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very cool snake!  I can't wait for the "rest of the story" so do keep us posted.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cool new pickup!!! Congrats!!  :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

YESSSSSS FINALLY!!! 

And guys, according to Zerkle (though not sure how true this is), she is the first melanistic russian rat snake bred and born in the United States! Or first being sold rather, because there was another female melanistic in the same clutch that they kept.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-08-2018),C.Marie (08-11-2018),_Jus1More_ (08-11-2018),_MissterDog_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## Starscream

So excited for you! Can't wait to see how this girl grows!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-09-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Well this is a bummer. FedEx had a shipping delay so my girl has been held up while crossing states. There is a chance the truck may leave later this afternoon so I'm hoping that means she could still arrive later tonight or at the very least tomorrow morning. 

Zerkle and I are keeping very close watch on updates. I've been reassured Debbie from Reptiles2you will take care of things and keep us posted. Fingers crossed everyone! Hoping baby girl will be okay and get here safely.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-11-2018),C.Marie (08-11-2018),_ckuhn003_ (08-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-09-2018),_Jus1More_ (08-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-09-2018),_Starscream_ (08-09-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-10-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Sorry for the late update folks! 

Here she is everyone! She made it safe and sound yesterday morning! 

Meet Kallari my melanistic elaphe schrenckii! This little girl is already full of personality and made taking photos a real challenge. She kept climbing over my phone so at some point I'll have to take better photos but this will have to do for now. She is a TINY little thing!
















I caught her spying on me twice already and she seems very keen on keeping tabs on what I'm doing. Definitely intimidated and nervous by my presence but bold enough to occasionally get a closer look at me. She only retreated into her hide once when I cleaned up some poop and wow, it's so entirely different than what I'm used to with ball pythons haha. I thought it was a chocolate chip at first. 

I felt bad for spooking her but within 20 minutes she was already back to scoping out every crook and cranny of her tub! Makes me glad I gave her some climbing options in quarantine!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-11-2018),C.Marie (08-11-2018),_dakski_ (08-11-2018),_Godzilla78_ (09-16-2018),_Jus1More_ (08-11-2018),_redshepherd_ (08-11-2018),_Reinz_ (08-14-2018),_Starscream_ (08-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Congrats!!! 

Yup, colubrids are worlds apart from BPs in so many ways. They're a lot of fun, and I feel they're a great choice for anybody choosing to keep multiple species. 

Just curious, why the gloves in some pics?

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Congrats!!! 
> 
> Yup, colubrids are worlds apart from BPs in so many ways. They're a lot of fun, and I feel they're a great choice for anybody choosing to keep multiple species. 
> 
> Just curious, why the gloves in some pics?


Thanks for much Craig! She's definitely a lot of fun to watch so far and I'm finding the differences between her and Tapioca very fascinating! I definitely need to keep an eye on her because she moves faster than what I'm used to haha.

The gloves were when I was checking for mites since I'd figure they'd be easier to spot on white. She just kept winding around my hand that I didn't get the chance to take the gloves off haha, especially when I had some good photo opportunities! Every other photo was blurry as heck lol

----------

_redshepherd_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Thanks for much Craig! She's definitely a lot of fun to watch so far and I'm finding the differences between her and Tapioca very fascinating! I definitely need to keep an eye on her because she moves faster than what I'm used to haha.
> 
> The gloves were when I was checking for mites since I'd figure they'd be easier to spot on white. She just kept winding around my hand that I didn't get the chance to take the gloves off haha, especially when I had some good photo opportunities! Every other photo was blurry as heck lol


Ah, ok. That makes perfect sense.  

And yup, they're like lightning compared to BPs. Super escape artists too. If there's an opportunity to escape, they'll find it, hahaha. I feel your pain on the blurry pics too. They are definitely difficult to get good photos of. 

I do love variety. Like you said, it's fascinating to see the differences from one species to another.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Such a cute little babe,  do you know her weight? Pick out a name for her so exciting,  congratulations what a super sweet pick up.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

beautiful little baby! congrats!!! colubrids are amazing snakes; i think everyone should keep one.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-11-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-11-2018),_MissterDog_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## ryu80

Congratulations. That's a beautiful and cool looking rat snake.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> colubrids are amazing snakes; i think everyone should keep one.


Agreed

----------


## ckuhn003

Congrats!!!!! So glad she made it safely. I was tempted to ask but wasn't sure of the situation. Interesting enough, I was at one of the Georgia State Parks today and they had a Rat Snake on display so I knew that had to be a sign. She's absolutely beautiful!! Can't wait to see more pictures!!!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Such a cute little babe,  do you know her weight? Pick out a name for her so exciting,  congratulations what a super sweet pick up.


Thank you! Yup she's 18 grams! DINKY!




> beautiful little baby! congrats!!! colubrids are amazing snakes; i think everyone should keep one.


Thanks! I've definitely been enjoying my colubrid experience so far and it's super gratifying seeing her out and active during the day. I know she's still settling but I've been loving watching her exploring everything in her tub. Her current favorite is the cardboard bridge ladder I made her!




> Congratulations. That's a beautiful and cool looking rat snake.


It's hard to catch her blacks on the camera but her head and belly are a perfect inky black and I love it! It will be really cool to watch how she changes as she gets older!




> Congrats!!!!! So glad she made it safely. I was tempted to ask but wasn't sure of the situation. Interesting enough, I was at one of the Georgia State Parks today and they had a Rat Snake on display so I knew that had to be a sign. She's absolutely beautiful!! Can't wait to see more pictures!!!!


Thank you! Both Zerkle and I were up at night worrying about her but it all worked out in the end! (@redshepherd and @Kira have also been great reassuring company!) I'm so glad she made it safe and sound, and was as lively as she was! 

Hoping to take more pictures of her once she's more settled!

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-12-2018),_redshepherd_ (08-11-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

No new pics yet but baby girl ate for me! Mouse pinkies are even smaller in person wow!

----------

_Starscream_ (08-14-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-14-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> No new pics yet but baby girl ate for me! Mouse pinkies are even smaller in person wow!


congrats on the first feed! i'm sure she'll never give you problems there tho.  :Wink:

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-14-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> YESSSSSS FINALLY!!! 
> 
> And guys, according to Zerkle (though not sure how true this is), she is the first melanistic russian rat snake bred and born in the United States! Or first being sold rather, because there was another female melanistic in the same clutch that they kept.


Omg I know it finally happened ;_;

aaaaaand Yup it's true and totally cool! Kallari and her sister are definitely the first two bred and born visual melanistics in the US! Kallari was the only one that was for sale so I got super lucky since I was on Zerkle's waiting list since last year lol. Extra lucky they were both female!




> congrats on the first feed! i'm sure she'll never give you problems there tho.


Thanks! I'm sure too!

----------


## Zincubus

> Omg I know it finally happened ;_;
> 
> aaaaaand Yup it's true and totally cool! Kallari and her sister are definitely the first two bred and born visual melanistics in the US! Kallari was the only one that was for sale so I got super lucky since I was on Zerkle's waiting list since last year lol. Extra lucky they were both female!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure too!


Great news !?

$$$$$$$$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-15-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Managed to get a decent shot of her today!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-15-2018),_dakski_ (08-15-2018),_Starscream_ (08-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-15-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> beautiful little baby! congrats!!! colubrids are amazing snakes; i think everyone should keep one.


No way!  Why stop at one???   :Very Happy:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> No way!  Why stop at one???


LOL we're bad enough as it is here; i was just playing devil's advocate.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-23-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> No way!  Why stop at one???


haha don't tempt now! It's bound to happen to all of us eventually  :Razz:

----------


## MissterDog

Managed to get some cute photos! Fun fact: The blanket she's on is showing the character she's named after  :Razz:

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-23-2018),Craiga 01453 (08-27-2018),_dakski_ (08-22-2018),_Jus1More_ (08-26-2018),_Starscream_ (08-22-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (08-22-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Hi Misster... How is your pretty girl settling in???

----------


## MissterDog

> Hi Misster... How is your pretty girl settling in???



She's been doing great! Just need to get around to posting pics which I've been starting to accumulate:p

She's still a bit skeptical about me but she is such a curious girl and with a great appetite! I often catch her spying on me from her water dish across my bed so it's an amusing sight to see when I wake up lol. She's slowly getting more used to the idea that this roaming giant isn't going to hurt her haha.

It's been really fun watching her being active throughout the day! Absolutely loves climbing!

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-27-2018),_Starscream_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Here are said photos!

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-27-2018),_dakski_ (08-27-2018),_Godzilla78_ (09-16-2018),_Starscream_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Oh my goodness, this all happened while I was traipsing around the Grand Canyon for a couple of weeks!!  I caught sight of her on IG, but am just catching up on this thread.  Congratulations on your BEAUTIFUL new addition, Mr.D!  I cannot wait to watch her grow & change!!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-27-2018),_Starscream_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Oh my goodness, this all happened while I was traipsing around the Grand Canyon for a couple of weeks!!  I caught sight of her on IG, but am just catching up on this thread.  Congratulations on your BEAUTIFUL new addition, Mr.D!  I cannot wait to watch her grow & change!!!


I've caught a few glimpses of your canyon adventures and wow! Gorgeous scenary!

Thank you so much Hila! It will be exciting to see how her colors change as she grows <3 Any news about your Dumeril clutch??

----------


## Craiga 01453

Kallari is looking great!!! Keep those updates coming  :Very Happy: 

How are you enjoying your first colubrid? Soooooo different from a BP huh?

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> I've caught a few glimpses of your canyon adventures and wow! Gorgeous scenary!
> 
> Thank you so much Hila! It will be exciting to see how her colors change as she grows <3 Any news about your Dumeril clutch??


Just a torturous waiting game!  You know how it goes.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## sIeepymoon

She is a pure beauty already! She'll grow up to be such a pretty gal<3

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Kallari is looking great!!! Keep those updates coming 
> 
> How are you enjoying your first colubrid? Soooooo different from a BP huh?


Haha will do! She gets fed today so hopefully I'll get some decent shots (a task within itself haha).

OMG it's entirely different worlds and I'm absolutely loving it! It's been so satisfying watching her do literally everything and using every inch of her tub!

Definitely makes me appreciate handling sessions with Tapioca since Kallari is much more quicker than I'm used to :p I feel like I have to really keep an eye on her to make sure she doesnt slip off haha. Gosh and the tiny size!! 

She's VERY fun but Tapioca is more relaxing in comparison haha. Perfect balance  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (08-27-2018),_Starscream_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Haha will do! She gets fed today so hopefully I'll get some decent shots (a task within itself haha).
> 
> OMG it's entirely different worlds and I'm absolutely loving it! It's been so satisfying watching her do literally everything and using every inch of her tub!
> 
> Definitely makes me appreciate handling sessions with Tapioca since Kallari is much more quicker than I'm used to :p I feel like I have to really keep an eye on her to make sure she doesnt slip off haha. Gosh and the tiny size!! 
> 
> She's VERY fun but Tapioca is more relaxing in comparison haha. Perfect balance


Hahahhaha, yup, handling is such a different adventure. I'm glad I've had hatchlings and juvenile Kings and corns, and hognose. Watching them grow from tiny little things is very rewarding. But, my days of young colubrids are behind me. They're so much easier to handle as sub-adults and adults. They youngins are just sooooo quick and when they're that small can disappear very quickly. 
I loved having them as juveniles, but the constant hand-over-hand-over-hand isnt for me anymore. I've slowed down in my old age, so they're too quick for me. 
I wouldn't trade the experience, but if I add any more colubrids they'll be sub-adults or adults.

----------

_MissterDog_ (08-27-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Had a mini photoshoot with this girl! 








P.S - Colubrids are POOP MACHINES

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-03-2018),_Godzilla78_ (09-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-03-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Great photoshoot!! She looks like a natural, born to be a  model, hahaha!

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-03-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

So pretty!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-03-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Great photoshoot!! She looks like a natural, born to be a  model, hahaha!


Haha definitely! She's getting a bit more used to me so photos are getting easier to take :p




> So pretty!!


Thank you!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> P.S - Colubrids are POOP MACHINES


*Most Understated Post of 2018
*
so glad she's been a total joy to have so far. she's beautiful.  :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> *Most Understated Post of 2018
> *
> so glad she's been a total joy to have so far. she's beautiful.


GOSH this is the biggest difference so far! Way more frequently than I'm used to and TINY. I thought they were mini chocolate chips at first haha. ONLY SMALLER  :Surprised: 

She's been an absolute joy yes! Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## MissterDog

Going into shed for the first time with me  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2018),_Godzilla78_ (09-16-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Impressive little slithering bugger!
Hope you end up breeding her someday, so she can reproduce more pets for more keepers on the waiting list!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-17-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

First shed plus close-ups of her tiny little face! Notice her silver lipstick  :Razz:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-24-2018),_redshepherd_ (09-24-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

The "silver lipstick" is a very nice touch... :Buttercup:   (but I'm a really easy "sell" for any & all rat snakes, lol)

----------

_MissterDog_ (09-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> The "silver lipstick" is a very nice touch...  (but I'm a really easy "sell" for any & all rat snakes, lol)


Haha right? I didn't even notice she had it at first but it makes her even more charming :p I'm very curious to see if she'll still have it when she's older or if it will fade away like her stripes.

Rat snakes are wonderful! Definitely an underrated species that I'm totally getting more and more into.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-24-2018)

----------


## zina10

O>M>G>

I admit it. I'm soooooooooooooooooooo jealous !!!! 

What a Beauty, oh wow. And so dark already at that age. 
Everyone needs at least one Russian Ratsnake  :Smile:  

Big congratulations, you will have a FUN and PERSONABLE snake buddy for a long time to come..

 :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-24-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> O>M>G>
> 
> I admit it. I'm soooooooooooooooooooo jealous !!!! 
> 
> What a Beauty, oh wow. And so dark already at that age. 
> Everyone needs at least one Russian Ratsnake  
> 
> Big congratulations, you will have a FUN and PERSONABLE snake buddy for a long time to come..


Thank you!! I have you to thank for getting me into russian ratsnakes  :Razz:  Haha I agree, they are such fun snakes to have! She's still a bit shy around me but her curiosity seems to get the best of her and I often see her keeping tabs on me haha. I can only imagine she's going to get even bolder when she's older  :Razz:   And oh boy, what an appetite! Not a shy eater at all!

Her darks are really stunning! I'm really mesmerized how gorgeous melanistics are! You can see just how dark she is compared to one of her normal siblings. It will be very fascinating to watch her appearance change as she grows!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-24-2018),_dakski_ (09-24-2018),_zina10_ (09-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Some pictures of the little girlie! Starting to be more chill and curious with handling  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-24-2018),caravaggiooo (10-25-2018),_hilabeans_ (10-24-2018),_Starscream_ (10-24-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-24-2018),_zina10_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## zina10

I'm in LOVE!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> I'm in LOVE!!! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe she's hard not to fall in love with  :Very Happy: 

So when are you getting one of your own again?  :Razz:   :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------

_zina10_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Glossy, sparkly little noodle-girl.  Love her!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Glossy, sparkly little noodle-girl.  Love her!!


Stylish out of the egg <3 

I have yet to get a good shot with the proper lighting but the top of her head especially will sometimes show some nice iridescence! And her belly too!

----------

_hilabeans_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## zina10

> Hehe she's hard not to fall in love with 
> 
> So when are you getting one of your own again?


Oh, I wish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

Just a beauty! I love the dark morphs...so shiny.  :Very Happy:

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## distaff

She is gorgeous, even glamorous. 
The Russian rats are always on and off my short list for the next snake.
(We are OUT of space!)
Maybe someday...

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-24-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Just a beauty! I love the dark morphs...so shiny.


Same! They're so majestic and striking  :Love: 




> She is gorgeous, even glamorous. 
> The Russian rats are always on and off my short list for the next snake.
> (We are OUT of space!)
> Maybe someday...


Oh yes totally glamorous! Totally worthy of anyone's wishlist! Hopefully one day you can have one too! You will fall in love <3

----------


## Skyrivers

She looks amazing. Love rat snakes. So beautiful to look at and quite the variety as well.

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-25-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> She looks amazing. Love rat snakes. So beautiful to look at and quite the variety as well.


Thanks! They really are intriguing snakes!

----------


## MissterDog

Time to get in the Halloween spirit!

----------

_Jus1More_ (11-04-2018),_Starscream_ (10-25-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (10-25-2018),_zina10_ (11-16-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Some close-ups of Kallari basking on her favorite spot! She really loves that plant!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2018),_Dianne_ (11-16-2018),_redshepherd_ (11-16-2018),_Starscream_ (11-16-2018),_WhompingWillow_ (12-01-2018),_zina10_ (11-16-2018)

----------


## Dianne

She just gets better and better...beautiful snake.  :Razz:

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-16-2018),_zina10_ (11-16-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> She just gets better and better...beautiful snake.


Thank you! She certainly is a little model! Her bands are starting to get a bit darker already!

----------


## distaff

Beautiful girl.
The Russian rat has been on my short list for too long....

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-16-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

I always find it difficult to take photos of this little one!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2018),_Dianne_ (11-28-2018),_redshepherd_ (11-28-2018),_zina10_ (11-28-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Managed to get a few more decent photos! Loving her little face so much!  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2018),_Dianne_ (11-29-2018),_Starscream_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## zina10

I'm so jealous! She is gorgeous!! Love their faces 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> I'm so jealous! She is gorgeous!! Love their faces 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Her face always gets me! So cute and tiny!

----------

_zina10_ (12-01-2018)

----------


## WhompingWillow

Ahhh she's beautiful! Already so dark! 

Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-01-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I always find it difficult to take photos of this little one! ...


Well we certainly appreciate your efforts & the results.  The camera seems to like her anyway.   :Good Job:

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-01-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Cute snek

----------


## MissterDog

> Ahhh she's beautiful! Already so dark! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my H3123 using Tapatalk


Thank you! She's definitely gotten darker since the first day I got her!




> Well we certainly appreciate your efforts & the results.  The camera seems to like her anyway.


Haha I certainly try! The camera can only try to bring her to justice  :Razz:  Sometimes it's close!





> Cute snek


Thanks!

----------


## MissterDog

Been a while since I posted about this little one! 

She's now on fuzzies and starting to get a little bolder as she's growing! She's been loving her aspen to dig little tunnels!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-22-2019),_Dianne_ (03-31-2019),_Kira_ (01-22-2019),_Starscream_ (01-14-2019),_zina10_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## zina10

Such a Beauty !! 

Just wait and see, they turn out to be more and more fun. As they grow, so does their personality  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-22-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-21-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

> Such a Beauty !! 
> 
> Just wait and see, they turn out to be more and more fun. As they grow, so does their personality


Thank you! I'm starting to see it! She's getting less shy with my presence and handling. It's been really rewarding seeing her out and about all day and hiding significantly less!

I really love watching her tiny face poking out and watching me from every crook and cranny imaginable  haha. I swear she has a thing for pooping on plants!

More of her cuteness!

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-22-2019),_Dianne_ (03-31-2019),_Kira_ (01-22-2019)

----------


## zina10

> Thank you! I'm starting to see it! She's getting less shy with my presence and handling. It's been really rewarding seeing her out and about all day and hiding significantly less!
> 
> I really love watching her tiny face poking out and watching me from every crook and cranny imaginable  haha. I swear she has a thing for pooping on plants!
> 
> More of her cuteness!


Gosh, SUCH a Beauty !!!

I remember that. I would walk around and then feel like being watched. Turn around and there was this tiny head peeking around a corner, watching intently !! LOL. Once older, they never bothered to hide. Unless in shed.

----------

_MissterDog_ (01-22-2019)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Thank you! I'm starting to see it! She's getting less shy with my presence and handling. It's been really rewarding seeing her out and about all day and hiding significantly less!
> 
> I really love watching her tiny face poking out and watching me from every crook and cranny imaginable  haha. I swear she has a thing for pooping on plants!
> 
> More of her cuteness!


She lives in a treasure chest?

----------


## MissterDog

Little girl is going to inherit Tappy's old hide! It's too big for her now but she seems to like climbing on it already! I'll be giving it to her when she's ready for her next tub upgrade  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-24-2019),_Dianne_ (03-31-2019),_Starscream_ (02-08-2019),_zina10_ (02-08-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

I really need to take better pictures of this girl!

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-24-2019),_Dianne_ (03-31-2019),_Starscream_ (03-24-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

The weather has been amazing this weekend! Little Kallari has had her first outside experience! Kept close by me of course, don't want to lose her to anything!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-31-2019),_Starscream_ (03-31-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Such a pretty girl!

----------

_MissterDog_ (03-31-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

> Such a pretty girl!


Thank you! Natural light finally brought her color and shine to justice this time!

----------

_Dianne_ (03-31-2019)

----------


## Dianne

> Thank you! Natural light finally brought her color and shine to justice this time!


The bright backdrop in the natural light really makes her color and sheen pop.

----------

_MissterDog_ (04-01-2019)

----------


## MissterDog

> The weather has been amazing this weekend! Little Kallari has had her first outside experience! Kept close by me of course, don't want to lose her to anything!




I really love how you can see colors reflecting on her! Seems natural light really brings out her vibrance! We had a lovely photoshoot with her so more photos to follow later  :Smile:

----------

_Starscream_ (04-01-2019)

----------

